# Fishfinder FFW-718?



## Zanderfreundin (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
suche einen Fishfinder für meinen Angelfreund, der vorwiegend auf Zander in der Weser geht oder auch in der Kieler Förde sein Glück versucht. Kennt jemand den o.g. Finder? Oder hat jemand einen Tipp, welcher gut ist? 
Danke danke!!


----------



## rallye-vid (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fishfinder FFW-718?*

Schaue mal hier und hier


----------

